# fondant



## amatuer andma (Nov 6, 2006)

When I first signed up on this site, there was a posting about a fondant that had a marshmallow base. Any one know anything about it? pros? cons? besides the taste may be much better....


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

the taste would only be better if the ingredients of marshmallows are better - and they're not, since they contain artificial flavor that jumps out at you and leaves an aftertaste.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I suppose it depends on if you like marshmallows.

I don't know anything about making homemade marshmallows. I suppose if you really wanted to get tweeky you could do that and go from there.

I don't really like them in general, <no, I am not a smores person> but I understand that the mallow fondant is better overall than the regular fondant.

I would imagine that if the cost is the same and nobody cares if they take the fondant off it wouldn't really matter what you use? Plus how much is your time worth to make it?

I DO like the fluffer cream stuff thought.

Don't know if it would be useable as a sub.

April


----------



## 1dessertdiva (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi,
You can find the recipe for marshmallow fondant @ cakecentral.com, I was going to include it in this post but I seem to have miss-placed it.

Also another option to fondant is modeling chocolate or a combo of fondant and modeling chocolate, it tastes much better and can be used in the same way as fondant alone.

Hope this was helpfull.
1dessertdiva


----------

